#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-05
<supertux> hi i just got a new SD card and when inserted into the SD slot on my dapper laptop  it crashes hard
<supertux> my other 256 mb SD card worked fine
<supertux> maybe i should format it fat instead of fat32  would that make a difference?  the SD card what works in FAT  i think 
<supertux> the new one is fat32
<supertux> i just turned off all the auto mounting to see if it still locks up when it is inserted
<crimsun> mdke: the log that somerville32 refers to is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-bugs-2006-11-27.html
<mdke> crimsun: thanks :)
<crimsun> it begins at 10:24
<mdke> nice, thanks a lot
<crimsun> np
<KenSentMe> Hi there. I want to buy a laptop. Is there a wiki page with tips on buying a laptop for the use with ubuntu/linux? Or are there brands that have excellent linux support?
<Nailor_> Well, there's something: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Nailor> You can search laptops there and see how well they perform with ubuntu
<Nailor> And there's some more general https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Nailor> oops
<Nailor> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Nailor> And the best brand to work with linux, in my opinion, is IBM/Lenovo business models (T- and X-series)
<KenSentMe> Nailor: i found the ubuntu wiki page, but those are mostly old models
<KenSentMe> Nailor: ah, that's a good advice
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-06
<TheCell> I seems to be having a problem with X while installing or running a live cd of Ubuntu
<TheCell> I have a Gateway 8510gh, with a Radeon X700, and a widescreen 17'.  The problem seems to come from X not finding my screen
<TheCell> anyone can point me in the right direction, or have experience with the same problem?
<axl000> hi
<axl000> how can i install ubuntu in a laptop without cd and diskete?
<axl000> the laptop is a ibm x31
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-07
<Dark_Anakin> hello
<Lure> mjg59: are suspend regressions on feisty known (HP nw8240)? 
<mjg59> Lure: I lack the time to keep track of every bug, I'm afraid :)
<mjg59> Lure: If it's in Launchpad, then yes. If not, then no.
<Lure> mjg59: ok, I will check and submit my data
<mjg59> Lure: No PM stuff other than the kernel has changed, so file it against that
<Lure> mjg59: thanks, will do
<Solarion> any recommendation for power saving on a notebook?  It seems to suck power much faster than it used to under a different linux.
<jldugger> cpufreq on?
<Solarion> define "on".  It switches around on cpu speed, depending on load.
<jldugger> well, clocks down on idle is fine enough
<Solarion> heya jldugger
<jldugger> you can set it always low if you're desperate
<Solarion> I just wish I knew where the drain was
<jldugger> hey
* Solarion is Trelane from gnome
<jldugger> i vaguely knew that
<Solarion> actually, I'm solarion from gnome too, but not on irc.  ;)
<Solarion> wonder if it's the r300 driver?
<jldugger> #k-slug
<Solarion> oh, that too
<jldugger> thats where i primarily know you
<Solarion> heh
<Solarion> anyhow, any ideas?
<jldugger> backlight
<jldugger> hard drive
<Solarion> nah, that's pretty much the same.
<Solarion> hard drive might be spun up more
<jldugger> tickless kernel
<Solarion> that's probably in feisty+1
<jldugger> remove CDs from the drive
<jldugger> turn off stuff you don't use like bluetooth
<Solarion> 2.6.19 has some infrasturcutre, but it looks like the actual tickless patches didn't make it
<Solarion> I wonder if network-manager is part of the problem
<Solarion> is there an easy bt on/off switch?
<jldugger> there is on mine ;)
<jldugger> its right next to the microphone
<Solarion> jldugger: what is it?
<jldugger> its a hardware switch :P
<Solarion> ah, in bios?
<Solarion> LAME.  ;)
<Solarion> given that networkmanager keeps both cards fired up, I wonder if that's the drain
<jldugger> there's also an Fn-button combo that optionally switches off wifi/bt/both
<jldugger> well, the new gnome has a nice power manager tool
<Solarion> new?
<jldugger> you can watch a graph of power usage over time
<jldugger> new-ish to me
<Solarion> 2.16?
<jldugger> yea
<Solarion> oh, hey.  there it is.
<jldugger> Solarion from Gnome, you say?
<Solarion> well, my userid
<Solarion> I'm Trelane on irc.gnome.org.
<jldugger> im just teasing you about not finding it before i did
<Solarion> ah
* Solarion waves his hand dismissively
<jldugger> one thing to note is that the prediction isnt very linear
<jldugger> as time goes on estimate time kinda goes up
<Solarion> like an exp modeled linear, yes
<jldugger> im sure you computational physicists know more about what kind of regression it is
<Solarion> pfft
* jldugger waves his hand dismissively
* Solarion waves his dismissive handily
<jldugger> anyways, my laptop idles around something like 20W
<Solarion> did you see the battery recall notifier?
<Solarion> talk about awesome
<jldugger> ?
<jldugger> cant say i did
<Solarion> someone hacked in battery recall notification.  Basically called the community to send in info from recalled and non-recalled batteries, and got gnome-power-manager to notify you if your battery may be recalled.
<Solarion> looks like mine idles at around 20W too
<jldugger> wonder how low it got in your other distro
<Solarion> it was gentoo.  I dunno.
<Solarion> I had maxed out some stuff too
<jldugger> if you think it's r300, try switching to vesa and see if that gets you anywhere
<Solarion> I'd rather run r300.  :)
<Solarion> I'm thinking it might be networkmanager + hard drive
<jldugger> you can at least rule it out :P
<Solarion> one is more readily solvable by me than the other
<Solarion> and if I get *one* more notificaton pop up and seize input, I'm gonna strangle it
<jldugger> yea, network manager isn't quite finished
<jldugger> really hates suspend in edgy
<Solarion> it's awesome, but it should go lower power.  :(
<jldugger> and the damn keyring
<Solarion> I've not had much problem, save one weird case where it was eating cpu until the next suspend-resume
<Solarion> yes, keyring is annoying
<jldugger> maybe it was hibernate, but it totally tanks on one of those
<Solarion> I think I fixed it for me
<Solarion> can't find devices and stuff
* Solarion hasn't had a problem since
<jldugger> well, im one of those evil nvidia users, so it really doesn't matter too much whether suspend works or not
<Solarion> heh
<Solarion> you're not evil
<Solarion> a fool, but not evil... ;)
* Solarion is a foolish ati user.
<jldugger> here's hoping neauvou works out
<Solarion> yep
<jldugger> so you think that network manager is somehow setting your wifi signal strength too high? or just running too often?
<ajmitch> might be causing things to scan too often
<Solarion> scan too often.  It'd be nice if it'd just power down a card if the other's being used.  It'd also be nice if g-p-m would set the cards to low-pwer mode.
<jldugger> a card?
<Solarion> yes
<jldugger> just how many are in that laptop?
<Solarion> 2
<Solarion> 1 builtin ipw2100, one pcmcia atheros
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-08
<snoid> yo
<snoid> anyone here?
<axl000> hi
<eternal_p> anyone here good with Bluetooth? :)
<eternal_p> I just need to konw how to initalize my BT card
<axl000> can anyone  help me to install ubuntu in a laptop wihout cd and diskete
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-09
<Xamusk> hello
<Xamusk> is there a default page for the wiki's LaptopTestingTeam entries?
<Xamusk> ok, I have already found it
<Xamusk> thanks anyway
<susscorfa> when i cant boot with the live cd, do i have change when i install with a alternate cd for having a working system (for a acer laptop)
<KenSentMe> susscorfa: There's a good chance your installation with the alternate cd will work well
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-10
<SWAT> are there any good 'power-management' tools around? (since Ubuntu shortens the 'usage-time' of my battery)
<Burgundavia> SWAT: in what sense?
<SWAT> well, I have a celeron and CPU scaling isn't possible (which sucks). Then I can't undervolt my CPU, since my CPU doesn't support it (which also sucks)
<SWAT> I don't know if possible to scale my CPU down anyway?
<Burgundavia> no idea, sorry
<SWAT> or perhaps 'tweak' my component (primarily HD) usage? I guess that would be the component using the majorty of power which could be tweaked
<Burgundavia> I have a celeron M, which might support it
<Burgundavia> nah, the issue is mostly using the exisitng power management features
<Burgundavia> if you right click on the battery iocn and choose preferences
<Burgundavia> there is a "battery life over performance" switch
<SWAT> Burgundavia, if you can run powernowd etc. you probably have scaling possibilities. I don't, afaik (I also should have Celeron M if I remember correctly)
<Burgundavia> I don't deviate from stock config
<jldugger_> SWAT, you say ubuntu shortens usage time
<jldugger_> compared to windows?
<SWAT> jldugger_, yes, and I'm not the only one who experiences this
<Burgundavia> again, the issue is mostly using the existing power management features
<Burgundavia> bug your vendor to support linux better
<jldugger_> SWAT, sure. but the question is what windows is doing that Ubuntu doesn't. and usually its frequency scaling etc
<jldugger_> gnome's power management stuff in 2.16, along with the new power-management-backend seem pretty nice
<SWAT> I had a discussion about this with a LUG member
<jldugger_> so/
<jldugger_> you're having a discussion about it with one right now :P
<SWAT> Windows apparently has 'tweaked' their power managed far better
<SWAT> s/managed/management/
<jldugger_> i get pretty much the same battery life in windows vs linux
<Burgundavia> nah, it is not that
<Burgundavia> windows has vendor support, so windows can use all the shiny features like spinning down disks, slowing down fans, etc.
<Burgundavia> hardware controlled stuff that is vendor-dependant
<jldugger_> if it were "tweaks" that linux was missing, i'd expect the opposite
<SWAT> my classmates (2) and a LUGmember confirmed my suspicions
<SWAT> Burgundavia, yes, I would guess so
<jldugger_> SWAT, there's clearly things that can be done, as one of the SUSE developers pointed out in a talk a few months ago
<SWAT> well, undervolting hardware is tricky to get to work, but a friend of mine got it to work (and that also saves a bit of power)
<jldugger_> http://lwn.net/Articles/181888/
<SWAT> if laptops would be more efficient, more people would probably used it. If more people use it, it would get 'seen' in action more often, which would create a larger userbase
<Burgundavia> usebase is only part of the issue
<Burgundavia> we need developers and vendor support
<SWAT> vendor support will come if the userbase is big enough
<SWAT> otherwise they would be cutting into their own userbase
<jldugger_> thats not nessecarily true
<jldugger_> vendors would still resist open source even if there is a user base to justify addressing the problem
<Burgundavia> vendor support does not come from single users
<Burgundavia> vendor support comes from big orgs buying 10k laptops at once
<Burgundavia> who say "I am buying this to run Linux on it. Make certain it is feature comparable"
<SWAT> OK, guys, thanks for the chat. I'm off (sleepy-time). Thanks for the quick chat. Have a nice sunday
<jldugger_> aha
<jldugger_> http://www.linuxsymposium.org/2006/linuxsymposium_procv1.pdf
<jldugger_> page 127 =(
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to automaticly switch of the synaptics touchpad when a usb mouse is plugged in?
<eternal_p> good morning, does anyone here have some experience with Bluetooth devies and ubuntu?
<sk1nny> hi guys i've just 'inherited' a toshiba satellite pro a10 laptop and have been trying to install dapper 6.06 on it (first from a downloaded live cd, then from a downloaded alternative cd) but to no avail. The live cd install hangs on the first page, and the alternative appeared to work until it reboots and then i'm told "Missing Operating System". Is there any chance of getting ubuntu onto this machine without hauling out hardware?
<Burgundavia> sk1nny: have you tried 6.10?
<sk1nny> no, not yet, i figured i'd probably be safest with dapper.
<sk1nny> does edgy have better laptop support?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-04
<msm-aruba> \leave
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used a Panasonic Toughbook?
<spasticteapot> I hate my new X61 so much, I'm honestly thinking about selling it and buying a used X41.
<spasticteapot> Er, X40.
<crimsun> huh?  The X61 is a fine thing.
<crimsun> d'oh
 * offby1 stares blankly
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-05
<neil_ubuntu> i have compal hgl31 notebook ubuntu cannot install , any ideas
<irfan> pls help me for screen resolution
<irfan> I have just boot up Ubuntu 7.10 on dell inspiron 6400
<irfan> laptop
<irfan> Here are the specs:
<irfan> Core2Duo Processor T5300 (1.73GHz,533MHz)
<irfan> 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WXGA+ (1440x900) TrueLife
<irfan> Display
<irfan> Memory Dual-Channel 1024MB (2x512) 533MHz DDR2 SDRAM
<irfan> Hard Drive 120GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM)
<irfan> DVD+/-RW (Read/Write) 8X Fixed Internal
<irfan> Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 950
<irfan> Software Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy Advanced HD
<irfan> Audio
<irfan> Intel® Pro Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g Mini-PCI Card
<irfan> (for Core 2 Duo Processor)
<irfan> Now the problem
<irfan> I am not getting the expected display resolution i.e
<irfan> 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WXGA+ (1440x900) TrueLife
<irfan> Display
<jepp> hat hier jemand ein acer 7520g?
<jepp> has somebody an acer aspire 7520g?
<offby1> not me :-|
<jepp> ^^
<jepp> I only want to know if wlan is working, hopefully out of the box...
<offby1> easy way to find out -- buy one and try it :-|
<offby1> make sure you get a money-back guarantee though :-)
<jepp> lol
<jepp> I have one
<jepp> but there is no money-back guarantee anymore...
<offby1> do you have CostCo in .de?
<offby1> CostCo in the US has a decent guarantee
<jepp> I dont think so
<jepp> I don't even know what it is
<offby1> big store
<offby1> http://costco.com
<BUGabund1> question: how does one configure laptops touchpad using gsynaptics without xorg.conf, on Hardy??
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-06
<spasticteapot> Hallo!
<spasticteapot> After managing to make my old Thinkpad X40 come back from the dead, I've been thinking of maybe replacing the hard drive (which a wacky proprietary-size 1.8" drive) with a CompactFlash card.
<spasticteapot> Since I've got 1.25 GB of RAM, it should be pretty easy to get Ubuntu to run almost entirely off of RAM, and only use the CF card for reading/writing files?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-08
<spasticteapot> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-09
<ubajaz> 1115 #Ubuntu users, and only 19 on a laptop?
<Lure> ubajaz: this channel is more for people working on laptop support than laptop users
<ubajaz> Ok.
<localgod11> i am booting LTS off of a USB HD and it hangs on mounting root file system on reboot any ideas?
<offby1> nope.
<localgod11> never mind i figured it out i had a jump drive plugged in that had DSL installed so i prolly just comfused it
<offby1> good :-)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-01
<grant2328> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-02
<JeremyE> Hi
<JeremyE> Could somebody please tell me how to enable compizconfig to get the desktop cube?
<JeremyE> I did the "sudo aptitude install compizconfig"
<JeremyE> and it said it's installed
<JeremyE> but I can't find it under preferences
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-03
<tpw_rules_> hi
<tpw_rules_> i would prefer better support for the Acer Aspire one
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-05
<nenico> Preji dobry vecer vespolek, poradi nekdo s DMA na notebooku?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-02
<ska> Does anyone have a view about IBM laptops for Ubuntu? z61t, T60's or other?
<ska> Is there anyone I should avoid?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-05
<davromaniak> hi
<davromaniak> I would like to know if there's a template page for the laptop tests on the wiki
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-06
<tux414> hey could anyone please help me with my laptop issue
<tux414> I have a gateway NV79 with Intel core i3 processor and intel HD Graphics card. I am having trouble viewing the screen when I upgrade to 10.10. (The screen is completely dark until I do the system testing.) I can only view things on the laptop when i complete the system check.
<tux414> plus sound only works on 10.10 but not on 10.04
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-10
<Dan0849> anybody around ATM
<Dan0849> i guess not... BBL
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-12-03
<Nikonn> wow
<Nikonn> this is empty
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-12-08
<jjp> hai
